# Khuzdul



## Kamisama (Jun 16, 2002)

Anyone know where i can find anything about it, what it looks like or what some words are?


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 16, 2002)

perhaps this website will help? http://www.uib.no/People/hnohf/khuzdul.htm
I don't think Tolkien wrote much about the secret language of the dwarves.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 17, 2002)

The site Elfarmari listed is the best one I've seen on Khuzdul. If you want to dowload the font for your computer, go to http://www.barrowdowns.com/


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 17, 2002)

There's a Khuzdûl font? I thought that was just the Cirth.. Like on Balin's tomb.
Welcome to the forum, Kamisama!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 17, 2002)

Maybe it is just like on Balin's tomb. I'm not real sure, and that site is down so I can't check. I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 17, 2002)

Ok, the Barrow Downs is back up. I checked it out and they have a link to the author of the fonts. It's the same font as what is on Balin's tomb. You can read about the font here: http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/4948/cirth/index.htm


----------

